# update on Masterbuilt cold smoker kit



## julliette (May 21, 2013)

Just a update on Masterbuilt cold smoker kit...It is now sitting in corner of garage... after working with cold smoker kit for a a couple months, I could not get a happy medium for smoke, to much white smoke, causing  creosote to build up on meat and inside smoker or to little smoke caused by wood chips jamming up into chimney.  I purchased a AMNPS, now I have blue smoke, took me a while of adjusting mes, ended up taking smoker tray completely out, chip loader out, putting 3" elbow on top vent, and putting AMNPS on top of mes smoke box, right under water pan, it seems to work great.....Now if only weather will cooperate, enough with the storms coming through, LOL, tried smoking in garage with windows and door partially open, worked great,        hmmmm interior of car smells like smoked meat................ some people are complaining about that...LOL

'


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2013)

Julliette, morning....  Good deal on getting the smoker operating the TBS way.....   Pictures are needed of your next smoke...     Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (May 25, 2013)

Congrats on your "I can make this work" attitude. Now on to the smoking and don't forget the q view!


----------



## woodcutter (May 25, 2013)

Julliette said:


> Just a update on Masterbuilt cold smoker kit...It is now sitting in corner of garage... after working with cold smoker kit for a a couple months, I could not get a happy medium for smoke, to much white smoke, causing  creosote to build up on meat and inside smoker or to little smoke caused by wood chips jamming up into chimney.  I purchased a AMNPS, now I have blue smoke, took me a while of adjusting mes, ended up taking smoker tray completely out, chip loader out, putting 3" elbow on top vent, and putting AMNPS on top of mes smoke box, right under water pan, it seems to work great.....Now if only weather will cooperate, enough with the storms coming through, LOL, tried smoking in garage with windows and door partially open, worked great,        hmmmm interior of car smells like smoked meat................ some people are complaining about that...LOL
> 
> '


Some people........lol


----------

